# is this bow any good?



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Got a guy wan ting to trade me a bow for some gear I am selling and just not sure it's worth it. I am switching to bow hunting this year due to my job preventing me from hunting the other seasons. I haven't shot a bow in 20 years so this is all new to me. The item I am selling is worth about 750 and here is what he is wanting to give me: new 2014 bear agenda 7 compound, Easton metal jacket arrows, true fire hardcover max release,spot Hogg sight and QAD rest.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

if it was me i would be all ove it? lucky you.. im dreaming of a trade like that.. some people have all the luck


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

the bow alone is worth 899.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a bargain to me. That's a top of the line bow, and he's got MINIMUM $400 in the accessories alone. I'd bring a buddy along that knows bows to give it a once-over and make sure there's no red flags, but if you're looking at pure monetary value, I think you'd come out on top of that deal.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up guys, appreciate it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Just be warned that it is an aggressive bow for a guy that hasn't shot for 20 years. I shoot a lot and the valley gets me on the few I have shot. Not trying to push you away from it but I would shoot it a couple times to make sure you are going to like it. My buddy has one he loves but it is not the easy wheely bow of yester year. 
Also see how the strings are. I had to build a crazy set of strings for his as the stock strings were lasting about a week before serving separation became an issue and I had to serve where the cables slide over the cable glides because of the wear.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Alpine,

Care to elaborate about "serving" separation? I have no clue what that is and what to look for if that is what may be happening with this bow. Also, what do you mean by the valley gets you on the few you have shot? Thanks!


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

The accessories included are top of the line. I love QAD rests, Spott Hogg sights, and easton FMJ's.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

The serving is the thread that wraps the string together where it goes over the cams. The high wear areas will be around the tightest lobes of the cam on the buss and control cables. 
Valley refers to the ease of holding the bow at full draw. Many of the fastest bows want to take off in a hurry at full draw so you really have to hold hard into the wall or the bow will try and shoot taking your arm with it. a better valley on a bow will let you relax a little at full draw. Now I am not a fan of a big valley but too little is just as problematic. I will agree the accessories are good on it.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, I went for it. Looking forward to a ton of practice and outfitting this bow to my liking. Appreciate everyones input!!


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

surf n' turf said:


> Well, I went for it. Looking forward to a ton of practice and outfitting this bow to my liking. Appreciate everyones input!!


congrats. FYI, i'm jellouse!!


----------

